# ugly fish at hoover



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

hi site members. Went fishing at hoover yesterday had a good day. The bite was much harder than normal. Got 5 diffrent fish today, cauget bout 15 crappies all nice ones none small all 9 inchs and up. Also white bass, bluegills, and 3 lmbass 2 were small one bout 15 inchs man those lm are getting really hungry  , and a nice channel cat the fishing was good but......

I saw something that scared me in the water. It was light brown in color, and had big round black spots on its body and tail. The body was long like a gars but without the long nose. Its face kinda looked like a gobys but this fish was at least 12 inchs long it was very ugly. It also had gray spots on its face came right towards me and went under a rock i jumped back out of its way cuz i was pretty close 
to the water  What in the heck do u think its was ?? Below pics of the catfish and size of crappie i got.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I know one thing for sure - the fish fry will be awesome!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Glad to see you brought home a few for the skillet Starcraft. I keep hoping the bite turns on with the cooler temps. coming.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

as for the ugly fish... only thing i can think of is swollengoat must of fell in  he he hehe


hey swollen... when we going to the pizza joint!!!


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

lmao, hey swollen ive have not seen u yet,but there is no human being this ugly . At least i hope hahaha....


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

starcraft said:


> lmao, hey swollen ive have not seen u yet,but there is no human being this ugly . At least i hope hahaha....



you'd be suprised  he he he


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I imagine most would shy away from me. (I'm abou8t 6'4" 330lbs. with a goatee.) Perhaps not the friendliest looking guy - but I'm nice enough.  

Eric just say the word - like you said, it's Da' Bomb!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

tonight? i owe the ol' lady dinner


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ill call you when i get off at 5 shawn


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

with this front coming think i get some fishing in before it comes any one else going today. Oh... do they have a pizza house in columbus? When i go fishing at erie they have one in port clinton best pizza i had in awhile yum yum. U guys made me hungry lol, guess no one had a guess on the fish i saw. Must be something out of someones fish tank. 

Wishing Harry& Dots would come back u old timers remenber that. What happened to that old lady she was so cool and gave extras. We would drive there just to get bait and go to oshay to fish. Also was a hot dog stand right next to it. I would always beg my dad to stop so i could get one. Those were the days. My pops was talking about it made me think.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Pizza House is located at the intersection of Lincoln Ave and Sinclair Rd.
Been voted best privately owned pizza a few times and the other stuff is good as well. Theres a pizza shop just south of the Dutchman bait store as well.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

As far as your ugly fish goes, check out this picture of a mud puppy. It matches your description of color, shape, and spots. Sorry, I don't know how to import the picture.  See if the jpeg is attached.

http://encarta.msn.com/media_461553560_761558552_-1_1/Mud_Puppy.html

They are damn ugly and get pretty big. I once picked one up by accident on the first day of trout in Pennsylvania when I was twelve. I just stepped in the water, and I saw what I thought was a fish slithering in a shallow pool. I bent over and scooped it up with my hands and then made a rather unmanly noise. Talk about catch and release!


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

What i saw did look like the mud puppy. Very ugly fish scared me lol. I remenber a fishing trip to canada and i saw a dog fish it had about a million babies swiming with it. I thought that was ugly but this mud puppy thing is the worst. Wander do they spawn like other fish


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It is not a fish; it is an amphibian in the salamander family. It has lungs and gills.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Last Friday I found one, in the lower section of Hoover, floating on the top. Turned the boat around and picked it out with my landing net. It didn't act like it was in very good shape. I lowered it back in the water and tried to slowly revive it. After about 5 mins. he swam srtaight to the bottom. What an odd looking creature...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Maybe you saw a bowfin?....Not sure of there distribution in Ohio..Never heard of anybody catching one...Although they can be caught on hook and line.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Maybe an eel? Saw a guy catch 2 eels last week at hoover..........


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

mud puppie, i say. they are disgusting. in texas, lots of guys rig em' live and flip bushes. they call them waterdogs there. I don't care how many bass you catch, i will never touch one. haha! yuck!


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't know why people are afraid of them. I have had quite a few as pets in the aquarium. THey are actually called axelots or something to that effect in the hobby. They are basically a salamander that never quite completes the morph and continues to grow. I had about 12 earlier this year my son found in a local creek. THese were very tiny though, no more than 2" lond. Still they are neat to watch as they are very good predators.


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

I use to catch these ugly things near galena (the burned down bridge) while catfishing when I was a kid. The thing is once you catch one and get your hook back ,put them on the ground they actually WALK back in to the water. It is a freaky thing to see. If the can walk into the water , they might walk back out from time to time. We use to catch them back in the 70's on worms. Usually we would only catch 1-2 a day.
B


----------

